# Restore



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Used this today for the first time.not a real easy application process 
First coat is flashy and doesn't cover it only creates texture.so on the second coat we thinned the material slightly to give more uniform coverage 
Used 15 gallons on a medium sized deck . Homeowner is happy so I'm happy


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Ugh **UPDATE**
DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT ON TOP OF ANY PREVIOUSLY COATED DECKING

THE DECK WE DID HAD BEEN COATED WITH A WATER SEALER AND THE RESTORE FAILED.THE LABEL SAID IT COULD BE APPLIED TO PREVIOUSLY COATED SURFACES 

NOW WE GET TO STRIP IT SAND IT AND REAPPLY A NEW TEXTURED COATING 

YAY US


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Decks? No thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

1) if it failed, why is it your fault?

2) did the customer request this product? 
3) that sucks man


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

pinchegordo said:


> Ugh **UPDATE**
> DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT ON TOP OF ANY PREVIOUSLY COATED DECKING
> 
> THE DECK WE DID HAD BEEN COATED WITH A WATER SEALER AND THE RESTORE FAILED.THE LABEL SAID IT COULD BE APPLIED TO PREVIOUSLY COATED SURFACES
> ...


Wow double decker no fun!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It must have been a catastrophic failure to happen that fast. Did it just start peeling up? 
Wow, bummer.. 

What do you mean by 'not cover'..?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Was it olympic restore? Cause I had a customer ask me to use that earlier in the year and I remember the info saying you had to strip any previously finished surfaces. Would be weird if the cans said differently.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> Was it olympic restore? Cause I had a customer ask me to use that earlier in the year and I remember the info saying you had to strip any previously finished surfaces. Would be weird if the cans said differently.


 The Olympic version is called 'Rescue'. 
'Restore' is the Rustolem stuff.
They are similar, but the Rustolem goes on twice as thick.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

pinchegordo said:


> Ugh **UPDATE**
> DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT ON TOP OF ANY PREVIOUSLY COATED DECKING
> 
> THE DECK WE DID HAD BEEN COATED WITH A WATER SEALER AND THE RESTORE FAILED.THE LABEL SAID IT COULD BE APPLIED TO PREVIOUSLY COATED SURFACES
> ...


Thanks for the update on that. I've had alot of folks asking about that stuff and those like it but so far I have not been willing to submit a bit on it just cause I really wanted to hear how it has done for others before I dipped my brush in it. Sorry it didn't do well for you.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

It was purchased by the homeowner who happens to be a repeat client who has turned me onto a few good jobs.
It's not our fault and he's not upset about it.But I still feel responsible somewhat because I should've known better than to try and apply anything to waterproofed decking 
I told him if he bought all material and rented a big stand up sander we would redo it for free but that I want to pick the product this time(mostly because I don't wanna use Home Depot **** again)
Lesson learned the hard way I really shy away from decks up here,but for loyal clientele I try to make them happy


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> It must have been a catastrophic failure to happen that fast. Did it just start peeling up? Wow, bummer.. What do you mean by 'not cover'..?


Yeah it seemed to dry nice and felt solid then he called and said everywhere you walk it peels right up.
By not cover I mean it was very blotchy after the first coat and I mean VERY. So the idea was to thin it just enough for it to flow a little easier off the roller and cover better


----------

